# Male GSD started growling randomly at me



## Bigbob1010 (Aug 4, 2009)

My male GSD was very friendly up until about 3 days ago. He started growling at me when I got close to him or tried to pet him. Then yesterday he started doing the same to my brother. Anyone know why he would randomly start doing this? He is with a female shepherd all day and we also let our GSD puppy play with them sometimes as well.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Has he been to the vet?
He could be in pain or it could be his vision.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How old is he? I would suggest a vet as well.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

More background and history please!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I know that when Lou hurt her paw when she was much younger she bit me (not play bite, teeth sink into the face bite) when I went to pick her up, and my border collie did the same thing to my x on the arm when she broke her leg. I know these were sudden reactions to their immediate pain but I am with Denali here wondering if he might be in pain?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yep something must be amiss here. This is rarely a random behavior.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

It could also be a dog, growing up, and maybe an owner that is doing a lot of dominant behaviors. Definitely need more info about the dog, and also the health status.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

More history please.


----------



## nbkvig2 (Aug 5, 2009)

hi, I just joined this forum and still researching about this breed. I find this topic to be interesting though so decided to put in my insight. I went through the same thing with my Husky. A lot of this sudden unprovoked aggressions comes from maturity. How old is your GS? I know every breed is diff, but I think its safe to assume aging and maturing has to do with a lot of mood swings. Also, change in environment? The first time my husky growled followed by a bite was when we went on a vacation when he was 6 months old. Nevertheless, whether the situation is understandable or not, I would recommend addressing it before your GS realize its a way to manipulate you. Sometimes even a slight change in diet can create mood swings, but very unlikely. From the information you have given (no medical history?), or maybe you just forgot to include, it would seem like hes just maturing/aging and testing his boundaries. Hope that helps!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Not enough information to say - how old is your dog? Could be testing boundaries, could be hurting, could be something else. I agree with the above - take him to the vet, to establish whether or not there is a physical reason. If there isn't then you will have to examine a mental/emotional reason for the response. Our boy started being more "pushy" as he matured - he wanted to see if we were REALLY in charge. He was corrected immediately - if you back away from the growling it only empowers the dog, and then you run the risk of the behavior escalating. 

________________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Anja1BlueOur boy started being more "pushy" as he matured - he wanted to see if we were REALLY in charge. He was corrected immediately - if you back away from the growling it only empowers the dog, and then you run the risk of the behavior escalating.


Be VERY careful with this advice. If you correct a dog for growling, you take away the last method of communication they have prior to a bite. You never want to take the growl out of a dog. You don't want to back away either, but I do not correct for growling. If a dog shows handler aggression and is met with force (correction, hitting, alpha rolls, scruff of the neck, etc.) he is left with the feeling that next time if he fights harder and brings the aggression quicker and higher he may win. Conversely if a dog shows handler aggression and is met with cool calm control and a "matter of fact" attitude of "I am in control and you will follow me" he will think you are the biggest baddest thing on the planet. You're much better served by getting into the dogs head and finding out what is causing the aggression. Work the cause and the resulting behavior changes. You need to change how the dog FEELS, which will actually fix the problem instead of just putting a band aid on it because when that band aid gets ripped off it will hurt!


----------

